# 2005 nissan altima shuts of while driving



## sbrie002 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, I have a 2005 nissan altima. It has been shutting off randomly, but will start right back up. I have no check engine codes and the car idles smoothly. Can someone please help me. Any ideas on what the problem might be is greatly appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Call your closest dealer with your VIN number handy and ask them to see if you have any out standing recall's. Some altima's had a ECM re-program recall to correct the shutting of and re-starting problem. If it hasn't been done on yours, take it in and enjoy the wait while they re-program it for free.


----------



## MikeP8685 (Jan 12, 2010)

The ECM could be a problem. As NALtech stated, be sure to check your VIN since this may be covered via recall. However, this might not be the sole cause of the problem. I've experienced the same thing on my '05 2.5S at around 70k miles. After taking it to the dealer, I was informed that this was due to problems with the ECM AND the throttle position sensor (TPS). If the TPS is part of the problem expect to spend in the neighborhood of $200-$250. After both of these items were fixed the car returned to normal operation.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out this recall:

Knowledgebase - 2005 Altima - Nissanhelp.com


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the CPS causes this too


----------

